# Vintage Bicycle Tools G&J Wrench



## fat tire trader (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,
I just got this G&J wrench. I'm wondering if the leather case is original and if so was it meant to be worn on a belt. And when did Westfield buy Rambler, and how did this change Rambler bicycles. Did they immediately become Westfields with Rambler badges? Does anyone else collect old tools? Have any to show?




http://fattiretrading.blogspot.com/
http://www.fattiretrading.com/
Chris


----------



## kunzog (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a few, there are also some motorcycle tools here also


----------

